# glass fogging up



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

How do you guys prevent the front glass from fogging up. It would be nice if I could see my frogs in detail instead of this hopping blur!


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

*spray*

i spray the front of my tanks with water when i feed and can watch them clearly for a good time.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Fog is a sign of lack of circulation. You can use a fan, just make sure it doesnt dry out your terrarium too much.

M.N


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

That happens from the inside of the tank being humid and warm, and your house is cool and dry. Like on a beer can. Its not about circulation. Alls the circulation does is cool it down and remove the moisture(to get it to stop fogging at least).


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Moe said:


> Fog is a sign of lack of circulation. You can use a fan, just make sure it doesnt dry out your terrarium too much.
> 
> M.N


That would get the fog out, but the reason it does this is it cools the air inside the tank and removes the moisture.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

I use a windshield wiper. I just pop open the top and wipe off the condensation when i want to watch. i tried to put a fan in there, but to get it dry enough not to fog, lowered the humidity too much, so i dont do that anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

so do you think if i make a couple of holes in my hood and get some air going throw it that the glass wont fog up that much any more.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

It takes alot, i doubt holes will cut it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

Condensation is strange. In my limited experience I'v found that it effects new tanks more than the more established tanks. I still get condensation in the established tanks but it is normally patchy and comes and goes. In new tanks it's normally heavy all the time. I would have to say part of it is the tank developing it's equibilibrium. Also all tanks need some ventilation. I'v found that if you provide the ventilation at the front of the tank, the veiwing area, helps. It's not always easy to do though.

Condensation is the nature of the beast in this hobby. If you can get a condensation free tank going while keeping humidity levels up your doing good. But it's a very fine line and hard to do. When the big C get's in the way of viewing my frogs I just rinse it off.

Hope this helps


----------



## Uncle Sal (May 7, 2004)

i agree with that. My 2 1/2 year old enclosure does not fog up that much anymore. I do have small screen strips in the fron but earlier on it would fog up much more. My new enclosures always have condensation on the glass.
sal


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

For my display tanks I mist heavy and use a computer fan on a timer. I use distilled h2o for misting to keep the mineral stains down. For breeder tanks I just let them fog up. Frogs love overgrown fogged up tanks.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

I'll just let it fog up then and wipe it down before I show it to people!


----------



## alexreds (Jun 23, 2004)

I agree with the age of the tank thoery I have several tanks, the more estalished tanks, at least 9 months, tend to not have any or very little fog, while the younger tanks tend to have fog on the constantly. give it some time see what happens


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

Any theories as to why older tanks don't fog up as much? I can't offer any data in that regard as my tank is only a month old.


----------

